# Cadet Bands



## catalyst (17 Sep 2004)

OK - Tell me all I need to know about a Cadet band... If I ever get to a unit I would love to be a part of one, but I'm not sure how they work. Tell me about your unit's band...intstrumentation...music level...activities, etc.


----------



## alan_li_13 (17 Sep 2004)

Some corps have mil bands (brass and reed) and others have pipe and drums


----------



## THEARMYGUY (17 Sep 2004)

Well I work with a Highland Band.  We have 2 pipers and 3 snare drummers.  We also have a tenor drummer and 1 bass drummer.  This is our current "playing" band.  The total strength of the band is about 20 not including our highland dancers.  They are probably numbering in the low teens this year with about 5 or 6 able to dance for show.  The band meets once or twice per week at our armouries.  Older cadets teach the learning cadets as well as instruction from guests and officers.  The cadets progress through the levels as laid out in the pipe band programme.  I hope this helps you in your quest for a band at your new unit.  By the way there are also drum and bugle bands in the cadet system.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## primer (21 Sep 2004)

We started a Mil Band about 6 years ago, It has about 36 members now . They are affiliated with the RCD. You don't need to know how to play  they will teach you and if your lucky you should be able to get to band camp


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (28 Sep 2004)

Primer sir,
Are you from Sergeant Major Davidson, Sergeant Major Goulet and Sergeant Gould's corp??

Regards,


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (29 Sep 2004)

Correct, He left for St. Jean in Augest.


----------

